# Growing out Topknot



## FloofyPoodle (May 12, 2020)

😲 I swear you guys read my mind sometimes. I just clipped Fluffy's into a (sort of?) German pet clip today. Might be fun to see how big that little mohawk (would you call it a mohawk?) can get!


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Um.... yes, with a weeks notice so I can shape the edges a bit first. Have been growing it out for months, has just gotten to the can be shaped stage


----------



## SamieNorman (Aug 9, 2019)

Lol!!! Already ahead of you!! I never touch Norman’s top knot, UNLESS he stops looking like a cute rock star and starts looking more like a crazy dog LOL!

Also Loki is growing out his topknot and Mohawk!!!!

below is when Norman started to look at little crazy 😂😂 I couldn’t keep up with it!!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I did this last year. Noelle didn't like it. I decided to cut it off and she was a lot happier. Still, I think every poodle deserves a long topknot at least once.


----------



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

Raffi is already in the crazy stage lol, I'm always afraid to trim his to so I decided to try cording it. It's coming along ok, sections are pretty well separated but now they need to grow out and get more rounded.
(He also really needs a face shave)


----------



## Phoebe’sMom (Mar 15, 2020)

For Want of Poodle said:


> Um.... yes, with a weeks notice so I can shape the edges a bit first. Have been growing it out for months, has just gotten to the can be shaped stage


Of course! I'm waiting for a happy hoody to arrive and then I will be ready to start, so hopefully by Tuesday I can start this challenge.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Annie is trimmed up! So i have no excuses. We are likely visiting her breeder for a play date in the next month so i didnt want her looking too horrible lol.


----------



## Olive Love (Jul 22, 2020)

I'm in!


----------



## FloofyPoodle (May 12, 2020)

Gave Fluffy a trim today—I’m ready if you all are!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

If dreadlocks are also accepted we would like to join in the challenge. Asta's longest dread is a big surprise - I'll try and measure within the next couple of days. Note that we will not join the challenge if we have to cut it for any reason. Took a long long time to get there.


----------



## Phoebe’sMom (Mar 15, 2020)

Asta's Mom said:


> If dreadlocks are also accepted we would like to join in the challenge. Asta's longest dread is a big surprise - I'll try and measure within the next couple of days. Note that we will not join the challenge if we have to cut it for any reason. Took a long long time to get there.


Of course you can join the challenge and nope no cutting here. Just post the length of the hair and compare how long it gets in 2months!


----------



## Olive Love (Jul 22, 2020)

Olive was trimmed by the groomer 1 month ago. I'm ready!


----------



## Olive Love (Jul 22, 2020)

I will post the lenth of ther top knot and the picture of it tommorow!


----------



## Olive Love (Jul 22, 2020)

Click-N-Treat said:


> I did this last year. Noelle didn't like it. I decided to cut it off and she was a lot happier. Still, I think every poodle deserves a long topknot at least once.
> View attachment 469270


I will consider this cut for Olive in the future!


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

We are in! This is Betty's messy 'do' after one night. The hair is in that awkward stage where the pieces in front are too short to stay put for more than a day. 

She doesnt seem to mind it, so I'm having fun with the experiment of growing it out!


----------



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

Asta's Mom said:


> If dreadlocks are also accepted we would like to join in the challenge. Asta's longest dread is a big surprise - I'll try and measure within the next couple of days. Note that we will not join the challenge if we have to cut it for any reason. Took a long long time to get there.


Lol we can be the corded/dread subdivision of the challenge.


----------



## Phoebe’sMom (Mar 15, 2020)

Okay here we go!

Phoebe's topknot measures roughly 3inches all around! Not long enough to stay for long in bands yet but I’m looking forward to it. She does wear a bandanna as a way to keep her hair out of face, I think it’s super cute. Here are her before pictures-


----------



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

Raffi's topknot is 4". I am forever putting his bands in somewhat lopsided, or at least they end up lopsided within a few minutes.


----------



## FloofyPoodle (May 12, 2020)

Little late posting, but Fluffy’s topknot is (not sure how to measure this) about 1 inch deep and about 4 inches in diameter.


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

I’m going to try! I currently have not touched Lacey’s ears or topknot in almost 4 months, so we’ll see if I can hold off another 2 months. 
I’ll post a pic from the last time I did any grooming to it, a pic from when you started the thread for this challenge and a current pic from yesterday. I normally keep it in either a terry cloth or rubber hair band in the front. 

5/23/20, last time the topknot and ear length was clipped shorter.










8/31/20 freshly rebanded with 2 rubber bands. This is when the challenge thread started. (Just saw it on 9/14)










9/14/20 just brushed/combed but not rebanded yet.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

This is from today. Only 2.5-3" right now, i shaved her down this spring and am slowly growing it back out, hoping to get her back to looking like my avatar picture of her!


----------



## Vee (Mar 2, 2018)

We will give it a try. The longest part of divas tk is 1 3/4” 
This was her two days ago.


----------



## Phoebe’sMom (Mar 15, 2020)

Update-
A mistake happened while trimming Phoebe's face due to the doorbell! 😂😡


----------



## Olive Love (Jul 22, 2020)

Olive is very uncomfortable so I will have to trim her topknot soon.


----------



## Olive Love (Jul 22, 2020)

This is the cut I want for Olive:


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

When Noelle had a long topknot.



















Looking at these pictures make me tempted to join the challenge.


----------



## Phoebe’sMom (Mar 15, 2020)

Click-N-Treat said:


> Looking at these pictures make me tempted to join the challenge.


She looks really cute! Give into your temptations 😂


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

When I am growing a topknot for show I french braid it. It has to be taken down, brushed, and re-braided every other day.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Olive Love said:


> This is the cut I want for Olive:
> View attachment 469948


I love that 'do! Reminds me very much of Click's beautiful little Noelle.


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

@Olive Love Olive is only 9 months and probably going through coat change?

This year was the first time I’ve ever had to deal with a puppy coat change in a poodle and cut Lacey down. 
If it wasn’t for poodle forum I’d have not known to make my life easier that way as I’ve only had an adult poodle. I couldn’t handle her scruff, legs and topknot otherwise. Phew. 
Is that Beignet (@Paulinanyc?). That is ultimate topknot goals.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

I might have sent in this info in another thread - but here we go. Longest dread =12", average=9" shortest (near face)=2" I will post some pictures as soon as I can get DH to break out his Nikon.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Here is my baby's 23 week long top knot so far; I haven't touched her body & tk since I got her. The vision is a german trim w banded too knot.

It's a middle finger length long lol. It's not quite long enough for my novice touch to get a band around. 

Top pic: close up, about a middle finger long tk.

Bottom pic: just shaved her face & she is giving me eye contact for "stay" because she thinks I put a treat in her bowl... Which I didn't... But did later.
















￼


----------



## Phoebe’sMom (Mar 15, 2020)

We are about one month into this challenge and I am loving seeing everyone's updates!

Phoebe's tk has grown roughly an inch from my measuring which is about 4inches overall. I will post some pictures later on.


----------



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

Raffi's tk is 6" at the longest point now! Crazy, I did not think it grew that fast.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Pictures to show topknot lengths. I used only one in the pictures but there more in the longest.12"










Medium 9" an average:








Shortest is 2" and I didn't bother to do it. As you can see photos are very hard with a black.








Lighting not right for this photo but wanted to show his crazy topknot. He needs his conditioner .lol


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Oh @Starvt and @Asta's Mom that's a lot of top knot lol. I managed to Basil's hair out of her eyes for the first time ever. My attempt with small hair bands was a complete failure, I'll have to revise my strategy. She doesnt notice the clip is there, which is great. 

_Caption: Feeling kind of cute, might delete later._


----------



## FloofyPoodle (May 12, 2020)

We’re coming along pretty well! This is my first time banding (would you call this banding? Lol) a TK. Reminds me of the first time I attempted a lazy bun. I don’t have access to something to measure it with right now, so I’ll have to edit with the dimensions in the morning.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Basil_the_Spoo said:


> Oh @Starvt and @Asta's Mom that's a lot of top knot lol. I managed to Basil's hair out of her eyes for the first time ever. My attempt with small hair bands was a complete failure, I'll have to revise my strategy. She doesnt notice the clip is there, which is great.
> 
> _Caption: Feeling kind of cute, might delete later._
> View attachment 470203


You might try doing the devil horn look with the mini bands. Annie's front hair is about the same length, and it works way better if I put it in 2-3 little bands in the front instead of one big band at the top for now. 

Side note: any extra poodle mischief because of the hair out of her eyes? Puppy Annie got into a lot more trouble when I banded the hair out of her eyes and she could see lol.


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

How’s everyone’s topknot progress going? I’m here to update on Lacey. Still havent touched her ears or topknot, going on 5 months now. I’m sorry I don’t haven’t any measurements, only pics. I have front and side views.

I was using the Goody terry cloth baby hair ties mostly at first, but recently I’ve been preferring the small clear goody plastic bands. I cut them out with an envelope opener. I part the section I’m banding with a knitting needle. Both tricks I learned here.
I noticed that she was having breakage at the front above the eyes awhile ago. I wasn’t using any detangler so I got some ice on ice because it doesn’t have much of any smell. I also am taking slightly bigger sections and only wrapping the plastic hair tie around twice instead of 3 times and making sure nothing is pulling too tight.
Unfortunately for me, no matter what I do Lacey rubs her head on the ground. I wonder if a small clip would be tolerable. @Basil_the_Spoo where did you get those tiny clips?

Here’s where we left off, but banded

















Here’s a realistic pic not right after grooming or brushing.



































Another realistic pic. I had redone her topknot about three days prior to this


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Love that little girl!

Is anyone ever worried about their poodles swallowing the elastics? Or is that just a Peggy thing?

With her groomer out of commission, I'm seriously considering joining the challenge.


----------



## Phoebe’sMom (Mar 15, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Love that little girl!
> 
> Is anyone ever worried about their poodles swallowing the elastics? Or is that just a Peggy thing?
> 
> With her groomer out of commission, I'm seriously considering joining the challenge.


I've never had an issue with Phoebe swallowing the elastics, most of the time if they break I find them on the floor. I think if you’re worried then I would stay away from the small scrunches due to Peggy's history 😂and use the small elastic’s since they are probably safer if consumed. 

We would love to have you and Peggy join, even if is only until she can get back in with her groomer!


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Love that little girl!
> 
> Is anyone ever worried about their poodles swallowing the elastics? Or is that just a Peggy thing?
> 
> With her groomer out of commission, I'm seriously considering joining the challenge.


❤

When Lacey was younger she might’ve eaten it, but more likely just would’ve ripped it apart. I’m so paranoid about stuff like that, but at this point I don’t think she would eat it. Especially not the tiny clear rubber bands. I haven’t had any fall out yet so I don’t know for sure though.

i decided to do a very unscientific experiment. I nonchalantly dropped one of her terry hair ties on the floor behind my back as if I didn’t notice and walked away. She started pulling it around under her paw and then holding it down and pulling on it with her mouth for a couple minutes in an effort to destroy it. Eventually I took it away.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Are we at 2 months yet? I think maybe? How has everyone else done?

Annie has finally reached a nice stage of topknot length. 4 finger widths consistently, her band stays in nicely, the rest of her hair is long enough it doesn't look too much like a horn, and isn't so long it's drooping. I did trim the ends of her ears a few days ago, as they were a bit raggedy. 


Please ignore the desperately needed FFT... 

Outside pic a few days ago, before brushing.









Tonight, snuggling her favourite throw pillows, after a brushing.


----------



## Phoebe’sMom (Mar 15, 2020)

It has been two months, WOW! I have been tempted several times to shape her tk, I did trim her ears up as well recently.
Phoebe's TK is roughly 5in long and it stays nicely in a band with a few baby hairs still. Honestly I am a little nervous to trim it since I might mess it up but its only hair. Here are a few pictures I took earlier today after a quick brush, also ignore the orange hair I've been working on her Halloween Costume.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Yeah, Annie could stand having the back of her topknot shaped, it's all one length right now and looks a bit flat because of it. Still a few more inches to go to get her back to looking like my profile picture though. I am starting to need to dig out my longer wide toothed Poodle comb.


----------



## Phoebe’sMom (Mar 15, 2020)

I could't agree more For want of poodle, I would like to get a few more inches as well and I am attempting to grow Phoebe out for a continental clip. This challenge has been very good for me to keep the scissors at bay while we are in this awkward transition period in between clips.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Update:

@For Want of Poodle - sorry for the late reply -- I have spent some days trying both the devil look & triple clip clip. I feel like more then 1 headclip makes her too fo-fo looking for my taste.  However, taking the time to put in 2 or 3 gives her 100% clear vision. She her peripheral vision with 1 is not good because the side hair eventually falls to her side like a horse blinder. I'm hoping to be able to do 1 big top knot one day and have her see 100% ok. (See below)


@Porkchop - sorry for the late reply, Basil's grandma picked them up from "the dollar store in burien. fred meyer probably sells them too but more $ in the hair accessories. Maybe at Walgreens."

Current length: ~2.75 inches... Which is about one end of a credit card to the chip.

Duration: never cut - From 0 to 6-3/4 months


Taken today (11/4/20) just 1 band:









(Just checking posts)









Semi-dry poodle post shower off to the dryer from Monday 11/2/20 (excess water rang out and towel patted twice).


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

I am very late to begin (resurrect?) this challenge, but here we are. It’s winter and I’ve been growing out Violet’s topknot. We have Scandi goals!!
So here is the most recent short starting point in September









And here is my darling bobble-head today:









How are the rest of you doing? Still growing out?


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Pretty puppy infront of a waterfall. 

We're still growning it out, 30 weeks of growth. It's 3" long, and that's enough for me to be able to wrap it with a rubber band.

Taken today.


----------



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

I've done some shaping of Raffi's tk around the edges, but the longest parts are at 5" now! His cords are actually starting to look better too, even my husband thinks they look good. I'm still banding the front bit, otherwise hisbeyes are not visible lol.









Here you can see his cords better (sort of):









This is how he looks with no elastics in 😆


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

It measures 3.5-3.75 inches now, 33 weeks of length from being born. I love it and it reminds me of Taylor Swift's bangs. There are new challenges like morning eye booger residue in her hair and learning how to band better. I am trying to get crisper by using a chopstick now to part her hair. I'm still only doing two wraps with a band because three is too tight for my fingers; I haven't leveled up there yet, but soon.

We're at the point where Dad can't be lazy to do something to Basil's hair or she can't see what's infront. 

Morning after a bath:

















During blow drying, "_Poodle in a wind tunnel_"


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

A very admirable top knot, Basil. If you are ever at a secondhand store (or Walmart?) you can look for a knitting needle. These are awesome for sectioning poodle hair for banding. For a standard I’d go with a thicker size. I have a small diameter for my mini and I wish it was a bit bigger or a bit shorter, but the dull somewhat pointy metal end parts the hair beautifully.

Violet is at ~3” of neck and 3.5” of topknot hair. She is due for a FFT and overall shaping. I’ll post a photo when it’s done. Here is a photo from last week- we are edging close to shagamuffin range, lol.


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

I decided I might as well join because I was wanting to anyway, and due to a remodel I have been unable to cut Evie's topknot. So, today after not cutting the top of Evie's topknot for who knows how long. I measured it and it is around 4 plus inches.


----------



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

Raffi is at 6" now. Having gotten this long, I don't know if I can ever cut it... All those months of growing just snipped off!!! 😳😂


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

Hi guys! I’m back with several update pics on Lacey’s topknot and ear progress. I haven’t touched them with a clippers or scissors since 5/23/20.

As a reminder of where we started almost 7 months ago:











And the progress from the past two months since my last update:


































































I do struggle with worrying about her comfort and wonder if I should cut it all off. Anyone else feel that way? I love the wild and majestic, yet pretty look and I continue to let it grow.


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

Lacey's 7 month growth is impressive!

To keep up with my record here in this thread, this is Violet after her groom but before her surgery:
















She has some short bangs in front that don't like to stay in the band. I'll really feel like her topknot is grown out when I'm no longer battling with that fringe.

And yes, that is my tree with exactly one ornament on it. Every year my dad sends me an ornament that he has made (this year it is an owlet). He is so on the ball with sending this gift, that often it is the only ornament on the tree for a few days. I'm having trouble getting into the Christmas spirit this year, but I do love beautiful holiday decorations.

edited to add: ugh. Sideways photos? Sorry, you'll have to tilt your head this time.


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

I can’t get enough of Violet. She’s so adorable and pretty. 
I feel you on being sick of fighting the front short area above the eyes. Lacey has had good growth but I still battle with wispy pieces that fall out of the front of the topknot. I’m sure it’s due to breakage since she rubs her head on the ground. Although I’ve noticed as I’ve gotten better at parting the hair and applying the rubber band, she rubs less so that it can look presentable for about 24 hours. A couple face shaves ago I accidentally shaved off a thin strip of her upper eyelash line on both eyes. Grrr.

How cool that your dad makes an ornament for you every year. A gift truly made with love. Hey, that might be the only ornament you need on the tree this year.


----------



## Phoebe’sMom (Mar 15, 2020)

Well its been five months and I have yet to trim Phoebe's tk! It has been a long journey but I am finally happy with the growth and will be shaping it as soon as she can be bathed once her heat ends. One thing I will note was that I had real progress with her little baby hairs once I switched from using rubber band to little scrunchies, it really did help keep them from getting damaged. We started at about 3in and are at 7in! As soon as I get the time I will upload her update pictures here as well!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Peggy says, “Did somebody say scrunchies?? YUM.”

(Can’t wait to see new pics of your girl, @Phoebe’sMom!)


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Update : Rasta/corded Division :Asta's longest dreadlock is 13" up from 12"
- his average is now:9.and one half.
Didn't do around face but suspect it is now about 2" I shaved his face today, so he is so poodley. Around the mouth is the hardest for me to do. Watch for pictures - hard to do on my black poodle and I am not good on taking his picture - he hates it make taking pictures is a challenge.


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

Here’s an update on Lacey. This is 11 months of me not touching her ears or topknot. At this point she’d probably look better with a trim to remove the scraggly ends, but I can’t bring myself to do it. I love it anyway. She’s scared of the HV dryer so I’ll never be able to get the ends of those ears blown out. 

As long as I give her a bath every 3 weeks, I can go 3 days without brushing the topknot and redoing the band with no real matting. Just loose tangles that come out easily (always using spray in conditioner). 

Once I made the mistake of skipping her bath at 3 weeks and went 6 weeks. Those 3 extra weeks of un washed hair made a huge difference. She’d get true mats within 2 days toward the end of that time period. I learned my lesson there.

Last time I touched the topknot. She was going through coat change so I zipped off all of her hair!









Now:


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Well that's quite the doo Lacey! You look marvelous!


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Lacy is a head turner, I love it!


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Porkchop said:


> Here’s an update on Lacey. This is 11 months of me not touching her ears or topknot. At this point she’d probably look better with a trim to remove the scraggly ends, but I can’t bring myself to do it. I love it anyway. She’s scared of the HV dryer so I’ll never be able to get the ends of those ears blown out.
> 
> As long as I give her a bath every 3 weeks, I can go 3 days without brushing the topknot and redoing the band with no real matting. Just loose tangles that come out easily (always using spray in conditioner).
> 
> ...


She is so sweet, and fabulous too, of course! I just love her.


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

94Magna_Tom said:


> Well that's quite the doo Lacey! You look marvelous!


I was so confused when I saw Billy Crystal as the artist for the song, I didn’t know he ever did any kind of music. I don’t think I’ve ever been so entertained by a music video from beginning to end. Funny too. 
The rest of the day I’m going to be singing “yoooooooou look marvelous, wonderful” to Lacey.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Porkchop said:


> I was so confused when I saw Billy Crystal as the artist for the song, I didn’t know he ever did any kind of music. I don’t think I’ve ever been so entertained by a music video from beginning to end. Funny too.
> The rest of the day I’m going to be singing “yoooooooou look marvelous, wonderful” to Lacey.


Back when music videos were actually entertaining! Glad it made you laugh!


----------



## snowflakeonahill (May 2, 2021)

SamieNorman said:


> Lol!!! Already ahead of you!! I never touch Norman’s top knot, UNLESS he stops looking like a cute rock star and starts looking more like a crazy dog LOL!
> 
> Also Loki is growing out his topknot and Mohawk!!!!
> 
> ...





SamieNorman said:


> Lol!!! Already ahead of you!! I never touch Norman’s top knot, UNLESS he stops looking like a cute rock star and starts looking more like a crazy dog LOL!
> 
> Also Loki is growing out his topknot and Mohawk!!!!
> 
> ...


Wow, what unique coloring your dog has, absolutely beautiful


----------

